# Q7 To Debut Tonight at 25 Years of quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Alongside the RS4, we've just confirmed that the Q7 will also debut. We haven't yet confirmed whether it will be at Geneva.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Q7 To Debut Tonight at 25 Years of quattro ([email protected])*

Great news. Can't wait.


----------

